# my shop



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 27, 2008)

gonna try again. I looked for another thread, but couldn't see any. Feel free to comment/add your own!!






bin of pen kits, belt sander/bungie cord rack, various upright wood.





overhead wood storage...mostly my prized maple, some curly/birdseye. My brother got me 2 slabs from a bowling alley near where he works. They were throwing them out!! Turns like butter!! Enough for probably 100+ pens!!The large piece is ironwood.





various tools, etc. My 1st lathe, a 4ft Cummins lathe. (only $100)





other peg-board tools w/my floor Rigid drill press & of course my TV!





my 2 stage dust collector on wheels(hooked up to reg 30gal metal trash can, with a top they make/hose going in, one out to catch larger pieces,then just dust goes to the bags), spindle sander, scroll saw, other stuff.





smaller craftsman drill press, new Ryobi bench bandsaw (in a temp place, just for the photo) DeWalt miter saw. Other stuff, bin box, shelves mounted between studs.




downdraft sander table, underneath is a hose gate system going up to my miter saw,(other end w/gate to the dust coll.), other miter saw support is on the right. 





miter saw, downdraft table tucked away, other support for the miter.(they both contain separated compartments for screws, etc.)





Craftsman jointer/planer. Craftsman router table. (both on frames/wheels)





larger & smaller belt/disk sanders. Both mounted on same table w/wheels & strip plug underneath. Also a cabinet underneath (not shown)





Craftsman 12" bandsaw, DeWalt 12-1/2" planer. (both on wheels!)





clamps & more clamps, various stains, paints, polys. My portable a/c unit (bottom right)





clamps, a/c, various spray paints, etc. The red trim diagonal doors cover an alcove under the stairwell(inside the house). Alcove has shelf storage inside w/pegboard on the backside of the doors.





Craftsman tablesaw (worm drive), Jet 3sp air cleaner.





(too dark I know)work bench with cabinet/drawers on other side. Various routers, circ saws, biscuit jointer, hand planer, tile saw in cabinet.





right: older Stanley planer. left: Stanley "45" I believe it is a planer & capable of dado & rabbet cuts. Not sure. Both are from the 1920's era or possibly earlier.





from left: 1."Ford" labeled wrench (not sure for a model T or what)
2.pipe wrench?? 
middle: bottom 2 labeled "P1183". 3rd from bottom labeled "pony alligator wrench". Top wrench unknown.  2nd from right labeled "Cochran speed-nut wrench". Far right unknown, possible hot rivet pliers??





Best for last... mini Jet V.S. lathe & smaller craftsman dust collector.

All comments welcome
thanks, Ronnie


----------



## altaciii (Mar 27, 2008)

Ron,
I have a bench saw like yours and am wondering if you have a lot of drift with the blade.  What size blade do you use with it and is it fine tooth or not.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh, pretty nice shop, by the way.  Meant to say that first but was overly zealous about the bandsaw question.


----------



## Monty (Mar 27, 2008)

Doesn't look like any shop I've ever seen.......too neat, no clutter, no saw dust.......[}][}][}]


----------



## darrenjttu (Mar 27, 2008)

How does the small craftsman dust clooector work for you?


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 27, 2008)

All that cleanliness and polish is making me ill. Wood on the racks? What do you think that corners are for? Mess that place up some and then take some pictures. I would never have a shop that clean(no matter how hard I tried)....LOL


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 28, 2008)

Alex, thanks! I haven't really had a problem with drifting.  I bolted a walnut block extension to the miter sliding/push fence. It extends to about 1/16" to the bottom/most protruding part of the mast.  I use an 18tpi blade & go real SLOW!!

Mannie/Monty
Johnnie/Jarhead... I never wanted to give the image of delusions of grandeur!!!   I never said that's how it looks now/nor stays!!! I'd just cleaned up after making all the christmas presents & finally taking down/storing all the christmas lights!!  It's a mess as we speak!!  I didn't show the boxes of scrap in the corner under the TV, nor the other side of the pegboard wall. That's the washer/dryer room in the house. I've got that Triton lumber rack that Rockler sells. It's full as well!! Also, there's another small rack above where the larger dust collector. Thanks for you comments!!!

Darren, I love the dust collector. Wish I could make a better rack for the hood, maybe someday. Every now & then I have to take off the impeller cover & tighten the blade. Also, sometimes it doesn't want to start. I guess the motor is stuck on a dead spot on the windings/or something, so I take a real small screwdriver & through the impeller cover I rotate it a few times. Then it cranks up great. In general I'm very happy with it. You can find it on sale sometimes for $140 or so.

Thanks fellow Texans!!  (you too Johnnie in CT!!)  [8D]


----------



## DavidSpavin (Mar 28, 2008)

> _br]
> from left: 1."Ford" labeled wrench (not sure for a model T or what)
> 2.pipe wrench??
> middle: bottom 2 labeled "P1183". 3rd from bottom labeled "pony alligator wrench". Top wrench unknown.  2nd from right labeled "Cochran speed-nut wrench". Far right unknown, possible hot rivet pliers??
> _


_
The 'unknown' pliers on the right are carpenters pincers used to remove old nails._


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 28, 2008)

good to know David, thanks!!!


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 29, 2008)

that's it?? guess this thread doesn't stay on the front page long enough!!![:0]


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 29, 2008)

Ron,
Looks great. Alot of good toys

Do you keep the jet air cleaner on while working? Is the jet air cleaner quiet?

How do you like the Delta dust collector? Is it loud?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 29, 2008)

Nick, the Jet I turn on only if I have alot of continuous sanding to (despite the downdraft table) usually on larger stuff (furniture, planters,etc.) or if I have a lot of wood I need to cut on the tablesaw. (sometimes if I get the leaf blower out & "dust" the shelves, equip, pegboard, floors!!) It is really quiet, even on high speed.  The Delta could be a little quieter, actually my smaller Craftsman collector is a little bit noisier, I believe. Gonna try to rig up a hood for the Delta to my lathe. 
Actually would love the get the next bigger Delta (Lowes around $350 I think) but I need to rewire the garage first. Still using the original wiring, one plain light fixture, one plug on pegboard wall, & one light switch!! I took out the light, put a junction box, ran electrical to each side of the shop with a 4 plug fixture on each. I can't really run too much stuff off that circuit, blows the only 15A breaker (which is on some other stuff in the house!!) anyway, running the a/c you saw in the summer makes the light switch kinda warm which I don't like, so I have to turn off a couple of the fluorescent lights.  Sorry, got carried away!! Hope this answered your questions, you thinking about getting an air filter & dust collector??

later, Ronnie


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 29, 2008)

Ron,
Yes, I am in the market but need something very quiet. I did try a delta dc (lower end model) but it was too loud for me to use constantly while in the shop-which is my goal. 

I am thinking that the lower end jet dc seems a bit quieter from reviews I have read. I have a jet lathe and I am very happy with the quality so think the dc may be good as well.

Nick


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, but don't sacrifice price for usability,what cfm do you need? what kind of work do you do? Your shop gonna expand? other machines? I originally had my Delta hooked up to a trunk system w/3 drops and gates on each plus a floor sweep intake w/gate, it seemed to work ok, except the tablesaw. So I disconnected it & decided to put everything on wheels, even the dc. Kinda cumbersome, but it works for me, for now!! But like I said I'd luv to get a bigger one!! or eventually build a new shop to my specs in the backyard!! (provided homeowner's association approval, nah, screw them!!) but that's way down the road!!Unless I get on Jeopardy, Millionaire, or hit the lotto!! yeah right!!

Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (Mar 31, 2008)

G'Day Ron, 
Nice shed, looks like you have set it out well, how big is it?
Gee I reckon you have more tool than me.
If you rewire it put in more power point than you think you need, they seem to get used.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## palmermethod (Mar 31, 2008)

Holy Cow Ronnie. A place for everything, everything in place and you can see everything right there. Makes me sick. Please do NOT look at my shop. I'm embarrassed. Nice shop Ron!


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 31, 2008)

Bob, it's just a regular 2 car garage. But I've sealed the panels of the door with insulation, so I can run the portable a/c in the summer & it'll keep it bearable out there!!!

Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 31, 2008)

palmer, trust me, it doesn't stay that way very long!!!


----------



## Ash (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice and also cllleeeeaaaan no matter why, some of us never get to that level.  So anyone else want to show pics. of there shop and share ideas on layout and opinions of equipment.  I'll show mine if you show yours. I need to clean up first. Some times itâ€™s hard just to find the lathe.


----------



## BrentK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Ron I think you need some more tools I dont think you have enough


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 2, 2008)

Ash, go ahead & post yours!!  Or anyone is welcome to!!!

Brent, you're right!!! tools are like bbq pits & cooking on the pits & beer, you can NEVER have too many!!!!   Was wanting to get a bigger tablesaw if I build a shop to be able to do cabinets. I may still get one some day & adjust the shop as I need.

Ron


----------



## wm460 (Apr 2, 2008)

G'Day Ron,
What temp do you get there in summer?
The hottest day in December it was 48C Degrees in my shed, I think that is about 118 120F degrees in your temp, after I looked at the thermometer it was hard to keep working on the lathe but I did all tho I couldn't keep my mind of the keg of Coopers Pale Ale in the fridge.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, don't blame you there... always nice to have a cold one ready.  It'll get to about 100 F sometimes hotter, but the humidity is life-sucking!!  With my a/c I can keep it around high 70's.

Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments,  feel free to add some more!!!

Ron


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 7, 2008)

ok, that's it??  oh well, guess I picked the wrong thread!!


----------



## Ash (Apr 10, 2008)

Not yet I'm still cleaning up. Moving the lathes to there own room. Cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice setup Ron

I have a Stanley 45 too, along with about a dozen bits. I never used it, I should someday.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 13, 2008)

Ash, would luv to convert a room inside the house just for turning. Maybe someday if my sister-n-law moves out. No big deal using the garage tho.  I need to re-wire it though, but first things first.  The neo-nazi homeowners assoc. sent us a letter to paint the house. (2 story) We painted about 5 or 6 yrs ago, but I guess they think it's looking dingy!! oh well, can't fight 'em.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 14, 2008)

Ron in PA.  Cool on yours. How old is it??  Would be great to recondition mine & find some chisels for it. I need to read up on electrolysis cleaning I guess. I think a member on here has a thread or a site. Do you have any idea where to find chisels for it, doesn't anyone still make them even??


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 14, 2008)

DavidSpavin, my wife told me they were her father's dad's (her grandfather) and he told her they were actually used for shoeing/unshoeing horses!! I guess they could be used as a nail remover. That's the same purpose!!!  
Just FYI.

later,
Ronnie


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RonInSpringTX_
> 
> Ron in PA.  Cool on yours. How old is it??  Would be great to recondition mine & find some chisels for it. I need to read up on electrolysis cleaning I guess. I think a member on here has a thread or a site. Do you have any idea where to find chisels for it, doesn't anyone still make them even??



I don't know/remember the exact date, IIRC the copyright says 1913.

A couple of years ago there was a local auction, a widow was selling off her husbands tools. When the Stanley 45 came up, still in a box, I started the bid at $25 and planned on going to $200. No one bid against me.

I bet you can find cutters on Ebay


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Ron, I'll take it off your hands for $50.... comeon that 100% profit.  (by the way, it's a patent date, not copyright [] )

Ron, there are lots of parts on ebay for them. And if you can't turn a knob for the #3? then we may have to kick you off the site. []

Seriously, if either of you want to get rid of them, let me know. I've started putting handplanes back to work. I bought a #5, #7 and #12 this past week.


----------



## DavidSpavin (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RonInSpringTX_
> 
> DavidSpavin, my wife told me they were her father's dad's (her grandfather) and he told her they were actually used for shoeing/unshoeing horses!! I guess they could be used as a nail remover. That's the same purpose!!!
> Just FYI.


My father ( a master carpenter ) had several pairs and you can still buy them. (see link below)
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Stubai-Pincers-20319.htm
I have see farriers using some thing similar but they are bigger.
http://www.cottamhorseshoes.com/tools.htm


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 14, 2008)

Russianwolf....  turn a knob for the #3 ?????  don't understand.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

The two handplanes you showed. One is a Stanley #45 and the other looks like a #3, it's missing the front knob (the screw is there but the knob is gone).


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 14, 2008)

under the blade hold-down plate it says "C116". From pictures I've researched, it does favor a #3, but it doesn'nt have any forged #'s or anything in front of the front knob, behind it is forged "made in USA" but that's it.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 14, 2008)

oh, and yes, I can turn a knob for it!!  I need to make a handle for it as well, along with trying to get the steel back to original (as much as I can!!)


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 19, 2008)

ok, dudes & dudettes, that it?? would still like to hear from others. Even see other people's shops, etc. Any comments on improving it or whatever are appreciated. Whattaya say??  Let's see YOUR shops!!!
maybe I'll just post it again later or in a different thread. (if I can find one)

later, Ronnie & Brenda


----------



## wm460 (Apr 19, 2008)

G'Day Ron,
Ever since I seen the photo's of your shed, I have had made a number of attempts to clean up my shed, apart from about a cubic meter of wood for turning piled in the middle of the floor, two benches covered god knows what. I did find a bottle of wine I was given for Xmas still wrapped up, and all these unfinished project for the house, that the wife would love me to complete. We have two long weekend coming up I intend to make a good attempt, if I don't do what I normally do, start cleaning up then then start doing something else that makes even bigger mess.
I will get some photos taken.

Cheers,
 Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Bob, come on now, finish what you started!!! (cleaning that is!!) Dedicate a shelf/cabinet area or something for your "to be finished" projects. It'll keep them out of the way until you finish cleaning. I've got a couple of shelves under my big lathe, 2 big,4 small candle holders, and a miniature gas station/bait store with a fence and some older cool painted hot wheels cars, truck. I'm gonna make that into a shadow-box for my brother. (one of these days!!)  You'll be happy when you finish cleaning, even though you and I both know it won't stay that way!!! But, maybe it'll be easier to stay on top of it anyway!!

later,
Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (Apr 21, 2008)

G'Day Ron, I'M Trying, I'm trying. Sunday morning I stood in the front of my lathe, I was reaching for the switch when I thought of you shed,  I looked around mine and thought stuff it. So spent the day the day cleaning up, One bench top is cleared, some of the stuff that was put out side the last couple of attempt of cleaning has been sorted, put away, or dumped.  
A couple of weeks ago I got some more power points put in my shed , to get to the switch board I had to move my reloading press, taking a couple of steps back I stumbled on something and almost went head over heels, the shot container snapped off. Result 10 Kg of number 7 shot on the floor. I'm still finding pellets in places where I would have thought It was impossible for them to get. 
Friday is a pubic holiday ANZAC Day, after the dawn service I'm going to come straight home and continue.
By the way You don't want to come and give me a hand?
Cheers ,
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 22, 2008)

G'day Bob!! I didn't mean to make you not want to turn anything!![8D] "stuff it" is that kinda like "to hell with it"?? It's just when I get in that state of mind of cleaning the shop, I usually don't stop, unless it's to make another peg-board, shelf between the studs, etc. On your power points (I assume bullets?) Sorry to hear about the buck/shotgun shot, you obviously reload your own!! I'd make a guess you hunt sometimes. Just wondered where in the "down-under" are you located, what do you hunt? Do they have different regulated seasons like here in the U.S./Texas?? Just curious!! I'd like to Google your location sometime!! And, sure I'll come & help you. Are you gonna buy the air-fare???  hehehe[8D] I looked up Anzac Day, I guess it's kind of like our Memorial Day (May 31st) or our Veterans Day. cool !! I read it was for your World War I vets & been doing it since 1914. Don't know that much about the Aussie history, but I'm sure it's very interesting!! I believe the Skylab crashed near Perth, it killed one cow, or so they say!! (1979) Speaking of the subject of history, today is Texas' Independence Day (April,21 1836) It's called San Jacinto Day.(a place just southeast of here, there's a monument, the tallest in the world.)  That's where they had only about 300 men VS couple of thousand Mexican Armey led their pres/emperor Santa Ana (history calls him the Napolean of the West) well they shouted "remember the Alamo"  Ok, gotta crash, you're probably up already & gone to "work" I stay at home, My shop is my employment!! Brenda (my wife) makes enough (a hospital system analyst I.T. geek I guess you could say) Could talk about my state forever, I love it, don't care about the heat, humidity, etc.
OK, gonna crash...   

g'nite / g'morning Bob!!!!

later Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 25, 2008)

oh well, guess I bored everyone with the the history of TEXAS!!


----------



## wm460 (Apr 29, 2008)

G'Day or rather Good Evening Ron,
I don't find history boring, especially military history.

I live in Tennant Creek, Northern Territory, last time I looked on Google earth there was a road train just north of the town.

Yeah I like hunting but haven't been out for about 3 years or so.
There are some regulation some animals etc, but open season on feral species.

When you say your shop is your employment, do you run a business out of it or just work in it for pleasure, that's what I would like to do. Send the misses to work and I stay home. Just think there's 24 hour in a day she works 8 hours now, if she get another full time job that's 16 hours, which give her 8 hours to do all the cooking, cleaning, washing etc, oh there's the weekend she would be able to get a part time job to stop herself getting bored.

 I spent most of ANZAC week end cleaning my shed, Yesterday finally got my band saw of the pallet it came on a frame with wheels, Both benches cleared, We have another long week end on the first Monday of May so hope to finish of my cleaning.
 All the best,
Bob.[|)]


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Apr 30, 2008)

G'morning/G'Day Bob. I have to laugh my butt off at your dream situation at home. That's not right, lol!!!  I know you're kidding. (I hope) My wife loves her job & loves what I do, she encourages it. It was her idea to start doing the pen turning, etc in the first place. She figures I take care of everything at home (repairs, etc., I don't do cleaning/dishes!! lol)  so, she supports me in my woodworking. I don't make just pens. I made a bunch of stuff around the house, will send pics if you want.
I'm trying to clean up my shop again as we speak (well last night, anyway!) Had to watch the Astros game (baseball) We just went thru an ordeal, the HOA(homeowners association), a thing they have here in the U.S. in probably most cities/communities. They're telling us we need to paint the house. They're really able to do what they want/ask & it sucks!! (to keep up the community housing standards.) We call them the neo-nazi home owners assoc.  oh, well, if you don't comply with them, they put a lien against your house. (a hold on the house in case it's sold, etc). Hey, I don't wanna bore all the other members on here(probably done it enough alrady!!) so how about going thru email. Mine is roninhtown@aol.com  Catch ya later Bob, G'day!!!


----------



## wm460 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you give the homeowners mob the correct salute.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 4, 2008)

Hey Bob, lol on the correct salute, I did, but it doesn't help if they don't see it!!. We went ahead and put new siding on the house. (called Hardi-Plank, just about like cement board. (stuff like you lay down befor you lay tile.) Two sides of the house are lower brick, upper siding, the back is all siding.They did it for $12,000 (US) Three Mexicans did it in 4 days. It looks great, but they left probably a 1/2 pound of nails in the grass near the house!!  oh well!!I hope you haven't made your wife get another job, & I hope you finished cleaning your shop!!!  Now, don't ya feel better???Now it'll be easier to keep it clean!!!!  NOT!!!!


----------



## wm460 (May 5, 2008)

I tried sending an email to you yesterday using your email address you gave me, but when I hit send it disappeared, when I saw your message realised you didn't receive it. So hunted around and found it some how went to another email address of ours. So I have had another go, should be a photo with it.

I stuffed my back at work last Wednesday, that put a stop to it, but I finally got around to drawing up plans etc for things I have done around the house, pergola's etc. 
Lucky we don't have the Sieg Hail mob like you do as some of the things have been built for 5 or 6 years, as soon As I'm mobile again when I can climb a ladder to get a couple more measurement then I will be able to submit them and hopefully have them approved.
You will have to send some photo's of your new siding.
So you had three Victorians doing the work, over here Victorians are called Mexicans because they live south of the border  (The Murry River.)
A long time ago I pulled the Hardie Plank from under 5 of my windows so I could seal and paint them properly, after starting they got moved around the Yard finally into my shed put in the front of one of my benches and they gave me the poos there, they are sealed, primed, undercoated ready to painted as so as I'm fit and its a calm day. 
Hope you don't have to much trouble picking up all your nails.
Well must go the dog is hassling me for a game of ball.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## wm460 (May 6, 2008)

Well Ron, I finally got some photos, but after looking at them I will have to redo some, will do them tomorrow. 
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 7, 2008)

hey Bob, still haven't got an email from you. (Sure you aren't hitting the Foster's twelve pack while doing email??)
Just kidding. The email is Roninhtown@aol.com    (Ron In Htown at aol.com   no spaces, caps don't matter.)  Try emailing me direct from your email site instead of going through this one.  I had an email from a guy near here in my spam folder when I just checked it so this site might be the problem, I don't know!!
OK, "stuffed" your back?? is that like throwing it out?? lower spasm trouble, etc?? Sorry to hear that!!  Also, pergola's??? What is that?? Oh, so you do have a sort of neo-nazi homeownerss association, huh??  LOL I hate them!!!
I hope you don't have anything exposed where you took the Hardi Plank off!!! either that or y'all have great weather!!
Oh, the Victorians, as you call them, are also from south of our border (Texas, U.S.)from Mexico they are illegal aliens, it's a big deal here in the U.S. They come in anywhere from our southern border from Brownsville, all the way thru New Mexico, Arizona, and California (all U.S. states) No big deal on the nails, the job supervisor came over last Tuesday to put on the rain gutters in the back & had like a 3' (meter, lol) wide magnet on rollers that picked up a bunch more, although we've still found a few!!  Hey he bought a bottle stopper & a pen for $40.00 (u.s.) so that was good!!  Well need to go to the classifieds & try & sell some Astros tickets (baseball) ... We bought a six game package & the seats turned out to be not that great.  Keep in touch!!
Hope your back feels better... less "stuffed". We will take some pics of the siding & send them!!   Later!!

cheers (as I grab another brewski!!)
Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 12, 2008)

Hey Bob, read your emails a few days ago, got some of your pics, your dog & that tool, a scraper?? I couldn't download/view the zip file you sent. (I'm using the Microsoft Vista now, don't know if that has anything to do with it or not!!) It may be AOL, not sure. But it may be on your Yahoo end.  Anyway, you can resend if you want!!

Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 12, 2008)

Bob, I forgot to say, I hope you're back is feeling better & you're back on your feet, etc!!  Let me know how it's going!!!

g'morning/g'nite

Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks mate,
I just spent about 4 hours putting in photos and description of My Shed had it all finished then hit reset form instead of submit reply so had to do it all again
I just posted " My Shed " let me know what you think.
That tool was a 3/8 bowl gouge.
I have to see the Doc tomorrow to find out if its OK to go back to work.
I will get in contact in the next couple of days
cheers,
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 13, 2008)

hey dude, will check it out, hope the doc says all is o.k.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 14, 2008)

so is that it on the comments/suggestions?? Nobody wants to show their shop....C'mon!!!! Maybe if I keep these annoying little notes going, it'll still catch people's eyes!!!

later, Ronnie   oh, update, wife finally finished all the kitchen floor, tile, grout, base boards...YESSSS!!!  Now she want's me to pour some concrete near the house in the back so we can put an overhang/whatever, to make a porch....  UUUUGGGGHHHH!!!  make it stop!!


----------



## wm460 (May 14, 2008)

What!!   You got your wife to do all the kitchen floor,  Jeez mate how do you do it, whats the secret.
Congratulation on your sale of your pen etc, I have not sold one yet just give them away.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 16, 2008)

Hey Bob, thought I'd holler at ya on here, too. (keeps our 2 threads on top, hehe) hey, the wife loves to do the tile, she's better at it than me!!  I just do the wood work stuff.  I did mix the shellac/garnet chips w/denatured alcohol & coat the base boards. And
I cut the stuff to fit, etc. Brenda loves remodeling, but I need to be turning in the shop!!!We got a craft show in the late summer, around beginning of Sept. on the weekend (our "Labor Day" holiday). Hey Bob, gonna watch the re-broadcast game of the Astros (baseball) Wish I could help you with the back thing, wish you had a hot-tub!!  So Cooper is the name of your dog and your favorite beer/ale ??? I'll have to find some pics of our mutt. His name is Bear. Part hound/lab (I think) & german shepherd, so they say because of his coat/color. He can catch a frisbee, big time!!  Well, go ice up some Coopers for me!! I'll finish mine, nite/g'morning.

Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 16, 2008)

G'Day Ronnie, Your lucky you have a practical wife, is she any good at cement render that what I need here.
Did you sell your tickets? Second day back at work I'm one light duties not allowed to lift more than 5kg 2.25 lb to a 1 kg if I remember rightly. How did you get the photos of your shop so big? I'm very new at this computer game only got one because the wife needed it as shes studying to be a nurse.
Well got to go there a show on TV I want to watch,
Cheers Bob.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 17, 2008)

howdy Bob, what is "cement render" ??  Sorry to hear on your limit on more than 2-1/2 lbs. What kind of work do you do??  The shop photos were taken with a digital camera, then uploaded to the computer downstairs, then it was cropped / resized (it has to be under a 100 kb photo) using a program called Compupic..... you can download it, don't think it's that much, I've had it for over 9 yrs. Unfortunately, it don't work on my puter in my bedroom, (running Vista) you can resize them, save them off, etc. What computer game?? lol, you're just now trying one?? I've got a bunch but they won't work on Vista, UGH!!!  Cool on your wife and the nursing thing, that's what my wife is, got 2 degrees, she's more into the I.T. or I.S.(information technology or info systems, she's more into the systems)  Well, need to get up early, go to my brother's off the lake, gonna bbq some of my babyback ribs, mmmm and they're gonna do some crawfish/creyfish/whatever you wanna call 'em!!   (like a really small lobster if you don't know!!)  
later
cheers, Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 17, 2008)

G,Day Ronnie,
How to describe cement render, my house is what we call solid brick that is an out side layer layer then a cavities then an inside layer, the inside wall is covered with a mix of cement lime and fine sand mixed with water and put on in two 1/2" layers then smoothed. Does this make sense.
The computer game is trying to learn how to use it, I got a book Called A Complete idiot guide To Window XP 
But it doesn't help much.
Whats Babyback ? Your crawfish's is probably same as our Yabbies, Been thinking about going out to a waterhole down the road to get some for quite a while now. Hope you have an enjoyable time at the lake.
Well its 3.30 am better make this do,
Cheers Bob.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 17, 2008)

I just have a small corner in our shop with no wall space hardly. I just cleaned it all up because my brother is moving into another shop. I'm talking a 20'x40' shop with lots of machinery in it. Hardly any walking room. I was lucky I found some room for my lathe. That 8' Vega lathe and 10' bandsaw with 3' table is sitting out in someone else's shed. My dad builds cabinets and my older brother builds cabinet and interior doors. He's moving so I get some of his space. My little brother does some scrollsaw,so he needs some space too. Thanks for the pics. Gave me some ideas.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 18, 2008)

Jared... an 8 foot lathe, a 10 foot bandsaw, a 3 foot table saw?? Did you mean feet or inches??  If they build cabinets I can understand the "foot", you could do big logs/trees with a 10 foot bandsaw!!!  Lemme know, would love to see pictures!!! Thanks for the compliments, anything you wanna see closer, lemme know....wish I had a 20x40 shop!!!!

later Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 18, 2008)

Howdy Bob, it sounds like the "render" is like our cement board, they may sell it in 1/2" but I think we mostly have 3/8" I believe. It's what we use before you put tile down on top of a cabinet, etc. (on top of plywood)  "Babyback" ribs are the those from smaller pigs, bred for that purpose pretty much. (smaller thinner bones, not as big as beef ribs) It's like a slimmer pork loin w/rib bones in it.  Cook a couple of hours @ around 275 (F) get some store bought bbq sauce, 3 or 4 kinds, mix it with brown sugar & honey, baste honey on them, splash the bbq sauce on them, wrap them in foil, put 'em back on the pit for another 2 hrs, about 30 minutes before you take 'em off, take 'em out of the foil, then I coat them in a pineappe/habanero jelly/jam, sometimes I add some mango or papaya to the mixture when my wife is "canning" it. (actually putting in jars for storage, with the tops that "pop") Hope you understand, this is weird explaining stuff we take for granted!! you damn aussie!!  (J/K) your Yabbies, sound like our craw/crayfish, crawdads, mudbugs, lol. They have the best ones in Louisiana (just east of Texas, we're right near the border!) lotta swamps where they go nuts growing!!  Well, it's close to 3 a.m. here!!  guess I'll crash & burn. I guess you are about 12 hrs behind us, huh?? When I wake up it'll be Sunday a.m , are you going to be on Monday??
later buddy,

Ronnie


----------



## wm460 (May 18, 2008)

G'Day Ronnie,
Its 6.59 sun evening here I think your behind us.
The cement render is mixed up in a cement mixer then put on the brick wall with a trowel.
Your babyback sounds good, pineapple and habanero jam sounds good as well.
Your canning is probably the same as our preserving, we don't do it here some time freeze some paw paw (papaya) or mango. Beetroot is the only thing that we have preserved and every couple of years we make a big batch of tomato sauce.
Cheers Bob.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 18, 2008)

Ok. The Vega lathe is 8 feet long with a 15 inch diameter. The bandsaw is 10 feet tall with a 3 foot table. The bandsaw has a clearance of 2 feet,I think. I can e-mail you some pics. I only have a 4ft.x3ft. corner in our shop. The Vega lathe also has a outboard turning spindle so you can turn outboard up to 32 inches.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 18, 2008)

The Vega lathe also has a Vega 8 foot duplicator on it.


----------



## wm460 (May 18, 2008)

G'Day Jared,
I would love to see some photos too.
10' band saw, that is as wide as my front gates.
Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## wm460 (May 19, 2008)

G'Day Ronnie,
First day back on the lathe since I started to clean up my shed, It was good to make chips fly again. It must be nearly a month since I last turned the lathe on, I was getting withdrawal symptoms.
I turned a screw driver handle out of ceder put a mix of estopole and thinner on it just waiting for it to dry.
It has been quite chilly in the mornings here went out to the shed at 7am this morning shorts and T shirts, looked at the thermometer it was 16 degrees C had to go back in side to put something warmer on.
This is my 100 post.
Well got to go now,
Cheers Bob.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

I'll try to get some pics on here soon.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 20, 2008)

howdy Bob, good for you and turning again!!!  I turned an ambrosia maple bottle stopper tonight, gonna start sanding/finishing it tomorrow.

cheers,  Ronnie


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 20, 2008)

I just turned a whitetail deer antler slimline pen and a shredded money blank with a platinum rollerball baron kit. That baron was fun. It was my first.[8D]


----------



## desertyellow (May 20, 2008)

I agree with your garage.
That is what they were made for.
I don't understand why anyone would park a car in a perfectly good garage.

It looks like a place to have hours and hours of fun.
Thanks for sharing

Tony Las Vegas


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 22, 2008)

Hey Tony, thanks for the comments, would luv to see your "shop" sometime!!

later, Ronnie


----------



## RonInSpringTX (May 22, 2008)

howdy Jared, dunno what a money blank would look like (I had to re-read it, I thought you said shredded "monkey" blank, whew!!  )
but a money blank?? think there may be a law against shredding U.S. currency, so be careful!!  I've still got some antler racks I got from a neighbor, still need to cut to size, already made a few, but don't have a lot of size on the one's left, so I'll have to cut carefully, sand, etc.

Ronnie


----------

